# The Granny



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Finished up the sculpt about 2 weeks ago and finally got done with the mold. It's cast out of Rigid Urethane foam, and the hair was added along with a paint job. This is my first mold/cast I've ever done, but I plan on doing more!




























I plan on making a nice figure with her in a night gown for the haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks spooky! Great Job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work, looks nice.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

she's beautiful!!! Nice work on the deep wrinkles. Excellent job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks good. I like the deep wrinkles and that elongated chin on her.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! I think I'm going to turn her into a pneumatic prop that lunges forward... hmmm


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good DS!

What rigid foam product did you use?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That's just incredible.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

DarkShadows said:


> Thanks for the comments! I think I'm going to turn her into a pneumatic prop that lunges forward... hmmm


that face lunging out would be awesome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

she's hott can I have her # great work


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

She's awesome, very unique look to her, and really creepy!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! I used foam it 5. Pouring the foam right into the mold with no release agent is awesome and really grabs the detail. It doesnt leave those foam air pockets like I thought it would. I'm going to start another sculpt soon, I'm thinking a grave digger head. I wanna keep them all a morbid theme.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

EEK! She gave me chills! Great job!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

When she is done with her chores, can she come out to play? Nice work!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

She is freaky! Thats sure to scare the crap out of anyone. Nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

She could use some lotion..her skin looks a little cracked.

Great job on the sculpt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey why the long face? Good job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the Granny! she should be serving people pies and finger food!


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very awesome!! Have you thought about fake eyeballs?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks all! I've been thinking about doing different painting themes with her to pale up her skin, and my dad also said to do some type of fake eyeball. I'll pull another mold and mess around with it!


----------

